# makeup school? yes or no?



## kattybadatty (May 2, 2006)

So after having an extremely lengthy conversation with my mom tonight, the question is still asked: is makeup/cosmetology school worth going to? Right now, I'm majoring in Graphic Design at the University of Hartford. I'm hoping to transfer out and go to a school with fashion though, because I feel like that might be closer to makeup artistry, which I want to persue as a career.  I've heard both good and bad things about makeup school though. Is a college degree (i.e. Bachelor's or Associate's) necessary for a career in the makeup/cosmetics industry? Or is going to a makeup school more appropriate to get my career going?  Also, I've heard a lot of people just completely stopping scchool and starting their portfolio as a freelance artist, just photographing their models and using that as a portfolio that they submit to agencies or makeup companies. Is this the case? Help! I don't want to throw away an education that I may need! But I don't want to waste my time with something I'm not happy with either.. Need comments ASAP!!!


----------



## ninabruja (May 2, 2006)

have you read the "so you want to be a make up artist" forum? there's a bunch of related threads there.


----------



## ledonatella (May 2, 2006)

Personally, I went to Cosmo. school not only because you have to be liscensed here in OH to do make up in a salon like I do, but because it's good to get a background in everything because clients ask me about skin, nails, you name it. Especially skin care is very important, it ties right into makeup. I do alot of TV work too (local news casts, nothing too fancy) and I find my background in Cosmo. helps with everything because sometimes I end up doing more than just makeup for my people and it's good to be well rounded and it's good to know how the hair, etc. all work together. I would pass on makeup schools, at least the ones I have heard of (I'm sure like LA or NY have good ones, but this is Ohio) because they are pretty crummy and don't teach you anything you don't already know or can pick up in the field. Alot of things you just learn by doing. And I got my start in the counters at the mall and really that's a great way to start because even if you want to end up doing movies or TV or whatever, the counters teach you how to deal with all types of people and skin types and weird facial features, etc.


----------



## martygreene (May 2, 2006)

check out this thread: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=44712


----------



## MeganGMcD (May 3, 2006)

Go to school, be an esthetician, work for a plastic surgeon, Get free Procedures! lol 
If I would go to school, I would go for skin care and ride the trend. But that is only my opion.


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2006)

moved


----------



## nny999o (Jan 9, 2008)

whaaa!! I'm thinking the same! I'm also majoring in graphic design...but I have been talking to a friend and she thinks i should minor in cosmetology...but I'm going to Rhode Island College...and I dont have money options...Anyone know any other options? I love make-up...but I also love my graphic design


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 17, 2008)

ledonatella gave a great response. i did makeup school and feel like i cheated myself and should have done cosmotology....... i dunno, but that's exactly how i feel right now!


----------

